# Ein 6er im Lotto...



## Living Dead (13. März 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iflCciczNBM


Wir durften dabei sein wie dieser über 20Pfund schwere Lachs gelandet wurde...


----------



## bennie (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

gibts auch nen Foto?


----------



## Case (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Da freu ich mich richtig mit.

Case


----------



## Tisie (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Fettes Teil #6 ... da war der Kescher-Gehilfe wohl aufgeregter als der Fänger :q 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## MefoProf (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Da wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen #6. Immer wieder ein unvergessliches Erlebnis, auch wenn man nur Zuschauer ist.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Sich bei so einem Fisch beim Keschern helfen zu lassen #d 
Würd ich nie auf die Idee kommen .

Zumindest nicht beim Watangeln ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

...und dann tot umfallen...

Gibt es doch garnicht. Wahnsinn.

Petri!!!!

Uli


----------



## MefoProf (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Würde mich noch interessieren: Wo ist der Fisch eigentlich gefangen worden?


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Ja Saugeil!!!#6 

Doch wir brauchen Info's!!!
Und jede Menge Bilder...
*Schnell!!!*


----------



## Christian D (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Absolute Spitzenklasse! Herrlich, wie sich ein Fänger freuen kann! #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Christian D schrieb:


> Absolute Spitzenklasse! Herrlich, wie sich ein Fänger freuen kann! #6


stimmt
aber gannz schlecht gekeschert.......

kescher jagd fisch.......|evil:


----------



## thorabo (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

wow, da kann man dem fänger nur gratulieren! 

...sehr emotionales, spannendes video!


----------



## Christian D (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Kescher jagd Fisch und fängt ihn auch ein....demnach ja alles richtig gemacht. Der Erfolg gibt Recht.......

Und los gehts, ich glaube wir sind jetzt genau wieder an dem Punkt angekommen, wo ein Fang zerredet wird.....once again.:v 

An den Fänger: Toller Fisch, super das man sich so freut über den gelungenen Trip! Wäre gern an deiner Stelle gewesen.So wie jeder andere hier! Ich weiß, was es bedeutet, einen solchen Fisch am Band zu haben. Sei stolz drauf!


----------



## Hechtchris (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Christian D schrieb:


> Kescher jagd Fisch und fängt ihn auch ein....demnach ja alles richtig gemacht. *Der Erfolg gibt Recht.......*
> 
> Und los gehts, ich glaube wir sind jetzt genau wieder an dem Punkt angekommen, wo ein Fang zerredet wird.....once again.:v
> 
> An den Fänger: Toller Fisch, super das man sich so freut über den gelungenen Trip! Wäre gern an deiner Stelle gewesen.So wie jeder andere hier! Ich weiß, was es bedeutet, einen solchen Fisch am Band zu haben. Sei stolz drauf!




Genau das sag ich auch immer ! :vik:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Nö der Fang und der Fänger wird hier nicht zerredet , das ist beides Top #6 

Aaaaaaber auf so einen Keschergehilfen kann man gut verzichten , der schadet mehr als das er hilft .

Sicher , in dem Fall ist alles gut gegangen , aber hätte der Fisch ne Runde um den Helfer gedreht , dann hätte das ganze eventuell anders ausgesehen .


----------



## Stoner69 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

man, das ist mal ein brocken!|laola: 

petri heil dem fänger!

will auch!|gutenach


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Aaaaaaber auf so einen Keschergehilfen kann man gut verzichten , der schadet mehr als das er hilft .


Mehr Glück als Verstand, und wohl nicht so viele No-Knot-Verbinder im Fischumfeld! :q 

Toller Fisch und immerhin schön daß es solche Videoschnipsel gibt, Glückwunsch an alle 3! #6



> Sicher , in dem Fall ist alles gut gegangen , aber hätte der Fisch ne Runde um den Helfer gedreht , dann hätte das ganze eventuell anders ausgesehen .


Bezüglich des Unterhaltungswertes (für den Zuschauer) wäre es natürlich noch besser.


----------



## Micky (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Hätte, wäre, wenn.... IST DOCH
*SCHEIIISSSSSSSEGAL* !!!

Bei den Emotionen macht es Spass sich das ganze 2-3 mal anzuschauen. :q 

PETRI dem glücklichen (man konnte ja deutlich hören und sehen #6 ) Fänger !!!


----------



## Blauortsand (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

geiler scheiß


----------



## porscher (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

hätte wenn und aber... was für ein gerede von dir.mir wurde schon einige male von anglerkollegen am wasser geholfen.gerade beim keschern von kapitalen ist eine hilfe fast immer von vorteil


----------



## Locke (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Petri dem Fänger!
Ich hoffe, es gibt noch ein paar Fotos.
Im Video ist vom Fisch leider nicht viel zu sehen, aber zu hören, wie gross das gute Stück geworden ist. :q



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sich bei so einem Fisch beim Keschern helfen zu lassen
> Würd ich nie auf die Idee kommen .



Geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude!!

Gruss Locke


----------



## sundeule (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Petri Heil! Was ein schönes Tier!

Und was immer da bemängelt wird: ich habe vor einem Jahr am Strand so ein großes Teil erwischt(ohne Kescher) und kann nur sagen, dass man da fast nur aus einem Stoff besteht: ADRENALIN. Da geht die Coolness bezüglich korrekter Landungsmethoden fix mal unter...

Es ist gut gegangen und ich freu mich tüchtig mit über einen Fisch des Lebens.#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

So einen Fisch alleine Keschern?

Na viel Spaß! :m 
Dat kann man wohl nicht ganz mit ner 50er Trutte vergleichen die mal relativ schnell über den Kescherrand gezogen wird. Den Fisch ziehste so schnell nämlich mal nirgendwo hin, wo er nicht hin will. 
Außerdem kann man nen Meterfisch ja auch nicht einfach so in den Kescher sacken lassen, außer man hat nen riesen Kescher. Den muss man wahrscheinlich irgendwie von der Schwanzflosse her eintüten.


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

astrein !!!! #6
da würd ich auch noch gern mehr von sehen ..... #h los Bilder her 

man darf auch nicht ganz vergessen das man dann beim Anblick eines solchen Brockens doch um einiges mehr aufgeregt ist als bei ner 50er Mefo ... man möge es dem "Keschergehilfen" verzeihen ....
mich würde ja interessieren wo das war ...
schon der 2. richtig gute Lachs in Küstennähe der innerhalb kurzer Zeit gemeldet wird |bla::k


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

@HD4ever>mich würde ja interessieren wo das war< Hattes Du aber auch, in deinem Beitrag, total vergessen zu erwähnen . |director:


----------



## Freelander (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Glückwunsch!
Lasst Euch nicht zuquatschen.
Habt Ihr ihn gelandet???

Na,also!:vik: 

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Dickes "Petri Heil" dem glücklichen Fänger und den Mitwirkenden!  :m 

@ sundeule, HD4ever #h 

soviel zu euren letzten Beiträgen  :m :m :m 

Es gehört schon ne Menge Glück dazu, so einen Fisch ans Band zu bekommen. Noch mehr Glück braucht man beim Sitz des Haken und des Drillverhalten des Fisches. Ich hatte vor gut 3 Jahren leider nicht das nötige Glück.  #d  :c 
Auf gut 100m Entfernung kam der Biß, riß mir die Rute *schlagartig* runter und die Rollenspule überschlug sich fast. Das ganze Szenario dauerte etwa 10 Sekunden. Jeder Fisch soll seine Chance haben. Wirklich. Aber mußte es gerade dieser sein?  |rolleyes  #h


----------



## Big Rolly (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Micky schrieb:


> Hätte, wäre, wenn.... IST DOCH
> *SCHEIIISSSSSSSEGAL* !!!
> 
> Bei den Emotionen macht es Spass sich das ganze 2-3 mal anzuschauen. :q
> ...



Richtig freuen wir uns mit den glücklichen und zerreden nicht alles .



HD4ever schrieb:


> astrein !!!! #6
> da würd ich auch noch gern mehr von sehen ..... #h los Bilder her
> 
> man darf auch nicht ganz vergessen das man dann beim Anblick eines solchen Brockens doch um einiges mehr aufgeregt ist als bei ner 50er Mefo ... man möge es dem "Keschergehilfen" verzeihen ....



ganz meiner Meinung, waren bestimmt Fänger und Kescherhelfer gleicher massen überrascht...




Mich würden trotzdem paar Bilder interessieren


----------



## Sonax (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

wow, bilder wären klasse


----------



## Dr. Komix (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Also ich hätte lieber einen 6er im Lotto.
Dann könnte ich den genzen Tag im Wasser stehen.

Petri:m .


----------



## Living Dead (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Soo also Bilder gibts definitiv keine mehr. Musste das Video auch gerade löschen, weil sich der Fänger bei mir beschwert hat! Bilder gibts vllt noch in Fachzeitschriften zu begucken. Naja jedem das seine.


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

toll .... #d


----------



## Frank 77 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Puhh da habe ich ja mal Glück gehabt und es gerade eben noch sehen können!!!! :q :q :q und ich weiß auch , glaub ich, wo das war !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Das ist ja mehr als schade!
Na ja, kann mer mache nix...
@ Living Dead,
wie du schon sagst! Jedem das Seine!#c


----------



## Living Dead (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Wos war?

Ich mein solche Fische sind überall da wo auch Heringe sind|rolleyes


----------



## Aalsucher (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Hi ihr Mefokiller,möchte Sonntag das 2mal überhaupt auf Mefos.Wollte Richtung Eckernförde.Hat vielleicht jemand Standorttipps?Wäre echt nett,da ich mich da oben nicht so auskenne.Habe gestern das Video noch sehen können,echt geiles Tier,Glückwunsch nochmal...........Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich mein solche Fische sind überall da wo auch Heringe sind|rolleyes



*"könnten"* überall da sein wo auch Heringe sind ....:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Wieder so einer, der sein persönliches Glück nicht wirklich einschätzen kann.


----------



## Aalsucher (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Wie war das denn gemeint??????????


----------



## Aalsucher (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Wie schon gesagt will ich erst das 2mal los,nun wurde mir gesagt ich sollte beim Wobbler/Blinker unbedingt den Drilling gegen einen langschenkligen Butthaken austauschen.Was haltet ihr davon?????????


----------



## fantazia (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt will ich erst das 2mal los,nun wurde mir gesagt ich sollte beim Wobbler/Blinker unbedingt den Drilling gegen einen langschenkligen Butthaken austauschen.Was haltet ihr davon?????????


glaub
das hier bissle der falsche thread für deine fragen


----------



## Aalsucher (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

dann sag mir bitte wo ich die Antworten bekommen kann????


----------



## Stingray (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Soo also Bilder gibts definitiv keine mehr. Musste das Video auch gerade löschen, weil sich der Fänger bei mir beschwert hat! Bilder gibts vllt noch in Fachzeitschriften zu begucken. Naja jedem das seine.


 

#d #d  Wollte mir das Video gerade ansehen. Und nu ist es wieder gelöscht. #d #d . War wohl nur ein Fake  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

kein Fake. Der Fänger möchte das nicht...


----------



## fantazia (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> dann sag mir bitte wo ich die Antworten bekommen kann????


machst hier nen neuen thread auf

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=25


oder du benutzt die suchfunktion und guckst ob du dort was findest.am besten letzteres als erstes machen.


----------



## Stingray (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> kein Fake. Der Fänger möchte das nicht...


 

Ach so |thinkerg: . Dann konnte man auf dem Video wohl genau sehen wo das war  . Das ist die nackte Angst, das sich die Angler da bald stapeln :q .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gnilftz (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Stingray schrieb:


> Ach so |thinkerg: . Dann konnte man auf dem Video wohl genau sehen wo das war  . Das ist die nackte Angst, das sich die Angler da bald stapeln :q .



Dabei ist dat doch völlig unbegründet, man konnte kaum erkennen, dass es sich um Waabs gehandelt hat. |rolleyes :q


----------



## fantazia (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

ausserdem is son fang doch eh nur glück.leute die deshalb dahin fahren und auf nen ähnlich dicken fisch hoffen sind eh naiv.


----------



## Living Dead (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Jop genau Waabs ; )


----------



## Truttafriend (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das der Fang in einem Printmedium kommen soll.
"Exklusivmeldungen" werden durch Youtube ziemlich wertlos.


----------



## meeresdrachen (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

@all,

jo,so´n Fisch fängt man nicht 2x an der gleichen
Stelle.
Warum immer die Geheimniskrämerei um die Fangplätze?
Laßt sie doch alle dahinlaufen,dann hat man Platz an
anderen Spots. 
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Dabei ist dat doch völlig unbegründet, man konnte kaum erkennen, dass es sich um Waabs gehandelt hat. |rolleyes :q


 
Das finde ich jetzt wirklich total daneben von dir. Es muss wirklich keiner wissen, dass das in *WAABS* war.

Was meinst du was da am WE wieder los ist. Nachher hat wieder jeder so einen Fisch.

#q Mann, Mann Mann.#q 

Uli


----------



## Gnilftz (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt wirklich total daneben von dir. Es muss wirklich keiner wissen, dass das in *WAABS* war.
> 
> Was meinst du was da am WE wieder los ist. Nachher hat wieder jeder so einen Fisch.
> 
> ...



 
Sorry,
dat habe ich nicht gewollt... :c


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Ist ja nicht so schlimm sind ja wohl noch genug für alle da.|rolleyes 

Uli


----------



## Reisender (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Living Dead schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=iflCciczNBM
> 
> 
> Wir durften dabei sein wie dieser über 20Pfund schwere Lachs gelandet wurde...


 

Ich bin blind !!! Wo ist der Film ??????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Big Rolly (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> jo,so´n Fisch fängt man nicht 2x an der gleichen
> Stelle.
> ...



Verstehe dieses Kindergartenverhalten auch net, ein Freund von mir und ich wir tauschen uns ständig über gute Plätze aus.wer weiss vielleicht sehen wir das nicht so eng..



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich bin blind !!! Wo ist der Film ??????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat




Musste leider auf Wunsch des fängers gelöscht werden |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Big Rolly schrieb:


> Musste leider auf Wunsch des fängers gelöscht werden |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
Aso.......wieder zu Spät drann...#q  Das muß besser werden Herr Reisender#6 

Danke für dein Post Big Rolly|wavey:


----------



## Karstein (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Ach Waabs? Toll, da wollten wir nach den irren Fängen dieses WE hin... Danke Heiko, nun können wir auch zuhause bleiben... |uhoh: |gr:


----------



## Fastroller (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Moin,

ich habe aber sicher Noer erkannt. Das weiss ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle.

 Da gings ja eh richtig ab die Tage. Noch schlimmer soll Flügge gewesen sein. 

Ups, bekomme gerade per SMS, das in Habernis heute die Music spielte. Massenfänge !:vik: 

Sogar Zander sind gefangen worden.

|kopfkrat


----------



## nordfisch (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Moin, bin neu hier und möchte imch gleich mal an der Diskussion beteiligen:

Ich weiß aus ziemlich sicherer Quelle, dass es nicht in Waabs war, sondern in Hökholz

Und Jungs, ist doch egal, wo der gefangen wurde. Es ist außerdem echt sinnfrei, diesen Strand jetzt zur Pilgerstätte zu machen, solche Fische kanns an anderen Stränden genauso geben. Und ich würde sämtliche Körperteile drauf verwetten, dass ihr an eurer Pilgerstätte diesen Fisch an diesem Wochenende nicht toppen werdet.


----------



## Living Dead (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

alles nich soo ernst nehmen 

wir angeln doch aus spaß!


----------



## Frank 77 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Ja fahrt mal alle nach WAABS ! 
Dann haben wir hier in Kiel gleich viel mehr Platz zum fischen :m


----------



## tamandua (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Abwarten, wann das Video bei youtube, myvideo oder einer ähnlichen Seite auftaucht... Lang kann's ja vermutlich nicht mehr dauern. 
Was für eine Eierei vom Fänger|uhoh: Und vor allem: Wie naiv


----------



## duck_68 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



tamandua schrieb:


> Abwarten, wann das Video bei youtube, myvideo oder einer ähnlichen Seite auftaucht... Lang kann's ja vermutlich nicht mehr dauern.
> Was für eine Eierei vom Fänger|uhoh: Und vor allem: Wie naiv





Ich finds nur schwach, dass das Video herausgenommen wurde - habe es gleich am Anfang gesehen!! Prachtkerl der Lachs.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich finds nur schwach, dass das Video herausgenommen wurde - habe es gleich am Anfang gesehen!! Prachtkerl der Lachs.


 
Wundere mich nur noch ...#d 
Hätt dies Video zu gern gesehen


Grüsse aus Indien(noch22x!)|wavey:


----------



## Living Dead (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich finds nur schwach, dass das Video herausgenommen wurde - habe es gleich am Anfang gesehen!! Prachtkerl der Lachs.




Ich konnts ja wohl schlecht drinn lassen oder?


----------



## duck_68 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich konnts ja wohl schlecht drinn lassen oder?



Ist doch nicht gegen Dich gerichtet - schade finde ich eigentlich, dass der Fänger was gegen die Veröffentlichung hat....

Naja, ist egal, ich habe den Drill ja gesehen!! Tolles Spektakel!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## BennyO (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Schade , hätte das Video auch sehr gerne gesehen. Aber was will man machen.




Gruß Benny


----------



## JunkieXL (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

jo ich wollte es mir eben auch anschaun ... schade


----------



## PxDaumen (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Jo, ich wollte mir das auch gerade ansehen und finds schade, es nicht vorzufinden!  

Was mag der Fänger für nen Grund haben sich so zu "verstecken"? Vielleicht keine Marke geklebt? Vielleicht ist der Typ auch völlig pechchwarz... wenn ihr wisst was ich meine!? 

Dann hätte er allen Grund so geheimnisvoll zu tun... :g 

PxDaumen#6 

PS: ... da wär ich aber ziemlich... :e


----------



## Rainer 32 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

@PxDaumen
..vielleicht will er auch nur selbst entscheiden ob und wie sein Fang veröffentlicht wird. Das Recht sollte doch auch jeder haben.


----------



## goeddoek (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



nordfisch schrieb:


> Und Jungs, ist doch egal, wo der gefangen wurde. Es ist außerdem echt sinnfrei, diesen Strand jetzt zur Pilgerstätte zu machen,




Eben nicht !!!!

Ich hab da jetzt schon 'ne Frittenbude und 'nen Souvenirladen in Auftrag gegeben :vik: |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Jetzt schreibt ihr, dass solche Fänge auch anderswo möglich sind |gr:  :q :q :q


----------



## PxDaumen (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Super Idee... ich mach nen kleinen Bauchladen mit Snaps, Spökets und Co. auf und renne den ganzen Tag den Strand entlang mit ner Glocke in der Hand und schrei rum wie aufm Hamburger Fischmarkt... 

|director: Spööööökets, superfängige Spööökets! 



#q


----------



## PxDaumen (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> @PxDaumen
> ..vielleicht will er auch nur selbst entscheiden ob und wie sein Fang veröffentlicht wird. Das Recht sollte doch auch jeder haben.


 

Ja, Du hast recht! Anscheinend will er das selber entscheiden! Aber warum nur? Das Verhalten ist doch ein bisschen ungewöhnlich in unserer Anglerszene, oder? 

Vielleicht hat der Blinker oder F&F auch ein bisschen Klingelgeld für Exklusivrechte geboten?

|uhoh: 

Gruss,
PxDaumen


----------



## Tobsn (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Vielleicht hatte er auch einfach keinen Bock auf solche Pfeifen-Kommentare...

T


----------



## Dipsdive (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> ..vielleicht will er auch nur selbst entscheiden ob und wie sein Fang veröffentlicht wird. Das Recht sollte doch auch jeder haben.


#6 ....ganz genau.

Normalerweise fragt man die beteiligten Personen doch im Vorwege, ob man die Bilder in die Öffentlichkeit bringen darf  

Von daher wundet es mich nicht im geringsten, dass der Fänger sauer ist. Und Eklusivrechte für einen gefangen Lachs.....das passt wirklich zum Angelland Deutschland |uhoh:


----------



## Case (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte er auch einfach keinen Bock auf solche Pfeifen-Kommentare...
> 
> T



Das kann natürlich auch sein. Hier im Board gibts ja diesbezüglich paar Beispiele.
Ich wollte auch nicht dass Bilder etc. von mir, ohne mein Wissen veröffentlicht werden. Das würd ich schon aus Prinzip untersagen.
Hab das Video gesehen. Der Sound war echt gigantisch. Freude pur.

Case


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Nun,
sicher gibts hier aber auch 2 Seiten. Zum einen bewegt sich der Fänger in der Öffentlichkeit unter anderen Anglern. Wenn diese etwas sehen, kann ihnen niemand auf der Welt verbieten, was und wo sie es gesehen haben zu verkünden. Es kann sie aber auch kein noch so interessierter Thread dazu zwingen.

Zum anderen hat doch, so habe ich es zumindest verstanden,
der Angler, der das Video hier eingestellt hat, sein Video gedreht. Somit gehört das Video schon mal ihm und nicht demjenigen, der sich darauf befindet. Er hat sich ja auch nicht gegen den Dreh gewehrt, sondern sogar noch gefragt, ob er es auch drauf hat..

Zum dritten befinden wir uns hier an einem sehr strittigen Punkt, was das Recht am eigenen Bild ausmacht. Natürlich darf man dem Fänger nicht sein von ihm selbst erstelltes Foto streitig machen. Ob er allerdings das Recht hat, die Veröffentlichung des Bildes anderer zu verhindern, ist zumindest streitig.
Wenn seine eigene Willensrichtung darin besteht, dieses Bild/Videoband irgendwann zu veröffentlichen, ist es nach meinem Rechtsverständnis problematisch. Wenn er grundsätzlich nicht veröffentlichen will, ist es sicher ein anderes Problem. Es ist ein Problem, über das sich gern die Anwälte streiten. Ich würde es jedoch so bewerten wollen, dass sich dieser Angler, der in der Öffentlichkeit einen hoch beachteten Fisch fängt, zur
"Person der Zeitgeschichte" ( ich weiß, klingt lächerlich - geht mir aber in meinem Beruf als Polizist oft genauso, wenn man in Ausübung seines Berufes fotografiert wird ) wird und die Berichterstattung ertragen muß.
Ist ja auch immer wieder ein Streitpunkt bei Prommis und denen, die sich dafür halten. Letztendlich wollen die meisten doch nur irgendwelche Vorteile ziehen.

Bitte nicht als Klug*******rei, sondern nur einmal als einen anderen Gesichtspunkt betrachten. Glaubt ihr, dass sich ein zufällig anwesender Mitarbeiter von Fisch&Blink von einer Veröffentlichung hätte abhalten lassen??


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man dem Fänger nicht sein von ihm selbst erstelltes Foto streitig machen. Ob er allerdings das Recht hat, die Veröffentlichung des Bildes anderer zu verhindern, ist zumindest streitig.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
1. Es geht nicht um das Recht am Bild, sondern um das Recht selbst zu bestimmen ob man und wo man veröffentlicht wird. Das hat was mit Persönlichkeitsschutz zu tun.

2. Der Fisch mag hoch geachtet sein, aber wenn man so einen sehen will, kann man auch ins Aquarium oder in den Fischladen gehen. Dadurch das man einen Lachs fängt, wird man nicht zur Person der Zeitgeschichte, dazu bedarf es etwas mehr.

3. Selbstverständlich kann man einen Mitarbeiter von Fisch&Blink nicht daran hindern eine Story zu schreiben oder Fotos zu machen, aber du kannst dann Schadensersatz fordern oder die Veröffentlichung unterbinden lassen. Wenn du z.B. in einer Fernsehsendung zu Gast bist musst du auf deine Rechte am eigenen Bild verzichten.

Ich kann das gut verstehen. Ich denke wir werden die Bilder noch zu sehen bekommen aber nicht hier. Wenn der Typ klever ist hat er mal schnell in einer Redaktion angerufen und verdient sich so ein paar Euronen für den nächsten Angelurlaub, das kann ich ihm nicht verdenken.

Ich habe den Film gesehen. Ich finde es natürlich trotzdem schade, dass er weg ist.


Uli


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Hallo Sundvogel,

das stehen nun einmal Deine und meine Meinung gegeneinander. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Persönlichkeitsschutz wo man weder Gesicht noch den Fisch wirklich erkennen konnte???

Schadensersatz kannst Du natürlich fordern. Aber worin liegt der Schaden? Wenn man sich in der Öffenlichkeit bewegt, ist das ganz anders, als in einem geschützen Bereich ( Wohnung, eig. Grundstück oder eigenes Boot )

Wir müssen uns nicht darüber streiten. Aber der Begriff "Person der Zeitgeschichte" ist sehr sehr niedrigschwellig und hat absolut nichts mit Geschichte zu tun.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Naja es ging ja mehr um Bilder und weniger um den Film. Wenn man so ne Story exklusiv verkaufen kann, dann entsteht schon ein Schaden, denn wenn die Bilder vorher veröffentlicht sind, bekommt man nix mehr dafür.

Aber du hast völlig recht, wir wollen uns nicht streiten.


Uli


----------



## Dipsdive (17. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Hmmm.......also so juristisch auf die Spitze treiben wollte es wohl hier keiner. 

Um damit verbunden hätte man sich doch mit dem Fänger im Vorwege um eine Veröffentlichung absprechen können. Aber einfach das Video ins Angelboard bringen, ist für mich nicht akzeptabel. 
Und der Fänger will ja den Urheber dieser Geschichte nicht verklagen sondern hat lediglich um die Löschung des Videos gebeten. Für mich ist die Sache damit erledigt, warum man nun  versucht das Ganze juristisch zu betrachten wird mir nicht ganz deutlich.

Ich denke hier geht es den meisten um ein vernünftiges Miteinander und Fairplay #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*

Nee Olli,
darum ging es auch nicht. Es geht schlicht darum, ob der Anglerkollege, der hier das Video reingestellt hat, irgendwo Angst vor Konsequenzen haben muß. Ich habe das Video gesehen. Weder Fisch noch Angler waren darauf wirklich identifizierbar. Der Name wurde nicht genannt und das Video wurde nicht vom Fänger, sonder offenbar vom Veröffentlicher in
öffentlichem Raum gedreht. Es war sein Video. Da passiert garnichts.
Wenn man hier die harte Linie vertritt, darf man garnichts mehr weitergeben, was man wahrgenommen hat. Warum ist dann die Meldung: "Am Ort A wurden zur Zeit B die Fische C gefangen" harmloser? Auch diese Fänge gehören jemandem persönlich. In beiden Fällen wurden keine Personalien der Allgemeinheit übermittelt.

Aber wie gesagt, darum gehts mir nicht. Ich finde nur diese Gedanken an Schadensersatz für zu weit hergeholt. Was sind wird denn? Entwickeln wir hier Energiekonzepte der Zukunft - oder fangen wir Fische?


----------



## Dipsdive (17. März 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Nee Olli,
> darum ging es auch nicht. Es geht schlicht darum, ob der Anglerkollege, der hier das Video reingestellt hat, irgendwo Angst vor Konsequenzen haben muß.


|kopfkrat .....also mein Posting bezog sich auf den ganzen Thread und nicht auf die zwischen dir und sundvogel juristischen Frage und Antwortspielchen :q  (wenn ich auf ein bestimmtes Posting eingehen möchte, zitiere ich das Posting, auf das sich meine Anwort bezieht)

Und die Frage nach Schadenersatz ist durch dein Posting (Nr. 78) doch erst ausgelöst worden  

Vielleicht hängt es ja wirklich an deinem Beruf, dass du immer gleich an die Judikative denken musst :m


----------



## Chrizzi (28. April 2007)

*AW: Ein 6er im Lotto...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann das gut verstehen. Ich denke wir werden die Bilder noch zu sehen bekommen aber nicht hier. Wenn der Typ klever ist hat er mal schnell in einer Redaktion angerufen und verdient sich so ein paar Euronen für den nächsten Angelurlaub, das kann ich ihm nicht verdenken.
> 
> Ich habe den Film gesehen. Ich finde es natürlich trotzdem schade, dass er weg ist.
> 
> ...


 

Richtig... das ist auch der Grund warum das Video raus sollte. 

Guckt einfach in den aktuellen Blinker, da ist Oliver drin  mit Bild, wie groß, wie schwer und für alle die es wissen wollen, wo der Fisch gefangen wurde, denn den Ort habt hier nicht genannt.


Für alle die meinen, das kann auch jeder andere Fisch sein - kann es nicht, ich war bei der Landung dabei, genauso wie Living Dead. 

Also alle schön im Blinker blättern. #h


----------

